# Jack3d and hard ons!



## MrLong (Jun 26, 2011)

Anybody else struggle to get a hard on after taking jack3d?

Really ****ing me off, love the stuff but it is definitely having an affect on the old penile region.

Think I should stay off it for a while?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Thatll be the reaction to the stims mate, bit like billy willy


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Depends. Do you need to get a hardon?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

expletive said:


> Thatll be the reaction to the stims mate, bit like billy willy


x2


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

Stim dick! It's to do with the receptors the stims effect.


----------



## MrLong (Jun 26, 2011)

Bamse said:


> Depends. Do you need to get a hardon?


Yes, now more than ever! Had good plans for tonight but the fact I had jack3d earlier makes me think ill just stay in haha


----------



## MrLong (Jun 26, 2011)

What stims if you know? Would like to find out more


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Failure to get a hardon can work in your favour though. Tell her you can't get hard unless you know she really loves you.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

From here http://www.jack-3d.com/ingredients

1, 3 Dimethylamylamine

1,3 Dimethylamylamine is also known as Geranamine, Methylhexaneamine, or DMAA. It is a naturally-occurring constituute of the geranium plant. This plant has long been in the food supply and has traditionally been used for a wide variety of purposes. This particular constitute is a stimulant that provides energy and focus to the user. This is one of the things that separates Jack3d from the rest, and makes Jack3d the best pre-workout drink out there.

1, 3 Dimethylamylamine is safe in small doses. Never exceed recommended dosage and follow directions. Although there are no long-term studies on its usage, it has a long history of safe use.

We will stay on the lookout for more information on geranamine. Geranium has been safely used as an herbal supplement for centuries, though.

Caffeine

You should, by this time, be well aware of the benefits of working out with caffeine. This is the primary stimulant in Jack3d. If you're not into caffeine or have never worked out with it, you've been missing out! Beginners should start with just 1/2 or 1 scoop of Jack3d to get acclimated.

Caffeine increases focus, helps burn fat by heating your body up (it is "thermogenic"), and numerous studies have shown it as a performance enhancer. Our estimations are that there's about 100mg of caffeine in each scoop of Jack3d.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Think it's the 1 3-dimethylamylamine or geranium extract. Quite common apparently.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

expletive said:


> From here http://www.jack-3d.com/ingredients
> 
> 1, 3 Dimethylamylamine
> 
> ...


Ooooooh hark at you with your posh post!!!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Ooooooh hark at you with your posh post!!!


Not mine mate, just cut and paste, cheers though :thumb:


----------



## MrLong (Jun 26, 2011)

Good info cheers lads.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2011)

You could always try that new viagra inhaler, gives 99% of men a hard on within 2 minutes...

Its called a blow job


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Think it's the 1 3-dimethylamylamine or geranium extract. Quite common apparently.


This is true. ^


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Stim c0ck is horrible easier for leg extensions though


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Personally, ive never had that problem :lol:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Change it for superpump max its not loaded with cheap stimulants and if anything it would improve your wood as it has good solid ingreadients in.

Studies now show cheap pre workout drinks packed with stimulants may make you feel like your having an insain workout but in reality biochemicly you are strangling your

Vains due to the large ammounts of caffine ect,,,If your after a buz and want to go out for a dance take jack 3D if you want good pumps and a productive workout id opt for he superpump max any day *Peace*


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

You do know that Jack3d contains only two stimulants, 1,3-dimethylamylamine and caffeine. Superpump Max contains caffeine as well which is a very cheap ingredient so I am not sure how this 'cheap ingredient' argument applies.

I do agree there is basis for a vasoconstriction argument though. I just don't understand how the price point of the stimulants makes a difference as both of them are proprietary blends.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Was just saying theres more caffine in the jack 3d and the main point i was gettin at was the vasoconstriction, you definatly feel more jacked up on jack 3d but i realy believe superpump is more productive and ive been taking supps for over 20 years now.

I remember when we used to have ultimate orange that was so stupid we didnt know wether to train or dance lol...Respect to everyone with there opinion im just givin mine


----------



## Thin guy (Oct 30, 2011)

has everyone that has used jack3d rate it as good? I bought it, but only tried it 3 times and have not noticed any kind of buzz/pump when i took it. Anyone else ?

Tom


----------



## yeah_buddy (Nov 23, 2010)

Yeah mate happens all the time to me. I won't forget the time I just came back from a workout and WENT to have sex with my new girlfriend for the first time. Ended up being a bit embarassing and a bit awkward. Good thing I got tounge tekkers  and I just blamed the jack3d lol


----------



## MrLong (Jun 26, 2011)

yeah_buddy said:


> Yeah mate happens all the time to me. I won't forget the time I just came back from a workout and WENT to have sex with my new girlfriend for the first time. Ended up being a bit embarassing and a bit awkward. Good thing I got tounge tekkers  and I just blamed the jack3d lol


haha fair play, that not have something to do with the fact you just worked out though? I wouldn't be bale to bang after a workout for a while like, too ****ed.


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

Enjoy1 said:


> Personally, ive never had that problem :lol:


Lmfao


----------



## pdjs01 (Sep 3, 2011)

I noticed this problem, i put it down to de hydration staryed drinking alot more during and after my workout when using jack3d and it solved the Mr floppy situation


----------

